# Jobseekers and Bank Holiday payment entitlement



## suimhneach (26 Mar 2009)

Hi i am on jobseekers,  few weeks ago i got a weekend job saturday and sunday from 8 to 5, pay is 168 for the two days before tax, after tax its 113.  Don't know if thats important, anyways yesterday went to pick up my jobseekers, they know about my weekend work, i called them as soon as i got it.  
the jobseeker was less than i normally get, so went into the office, and they said they wouldn't pay me for st patricks day because of my weekend employer was supposed to pay me for that.  i didn't work st patricks day, as it wasn't a weekend.  They also said i wouldn't be getting paid the 3 holidays over easter, for the same reason.  that my employer should be paying me for that.  Its not making any sense to me i tried to get her to explain it to me but she was loosing her cool and so was i so decided to get out of there before we had a screaming match. 
Why would my employer be paying me for days i haven't worked?  i am pretty sure he has no intention of paying me for the easter break, why would he i wasn't working.  

Can anyone explain what going on to me in plain english? i have never been on the dole before and don't know the ins and outs of it .


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Jobseekers Q*

From Employment Rights Website   

"Other categories of employees (part-time) qualify for public holiday
entitlement provided they have worked at least 40 hours during the 5 weeks​ending on the day before a public holiday"

[broken link removed] to document quoted.


----------



## suimhneach (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Jobseekers Q*

so i should approach my employer and tell him that he owes me for those days?  this is a whole different world to what im use to sorry for the amount of questions


----------



## Welfarite (26 Mar 2009)

Yes, your employer is obliged to pay you for the bank holidays when you have build up entitlement under Labour Law. See Gipimann's link.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Mar 2009)

Read carefully page *14* of that link re public holiday pay for employees who do *not* normally work on the public holiday.

There is only one public holiday over Easter. That is *Easter* *Monday*

BTW why are you paying tax on that level of earnings. It appears to me you would be below the threshhold (even including your taxable JB). Perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## NHG (26 Mar 2009)

For entitlement to bank holiday pay do you not have to have worked 5 full days (39/40 hrs) per week for the 5 weeks prior to the bank holiday?


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2009)

No, you have to have worked 40 hours in total in the 5 weeks prior, not 40 hrs per week.


----------



## suimhneach (26 Mar 2009)

thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## NHG (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that, I had misunderstood it.


----------

